# Foggy sunrise



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)

Frosty too.  Pictures just can not do justice to just how pretty it was with the sun reflecting off the frost covered brush and fog.


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 6, 2004)

Very nice pics.  Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## pendy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Nice pics*

What kind of camera do you have?




    Pendy


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Good looking sunrises AF*

Love the series through the trees  

leo


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 7, 2004)

pendy said:
			
		

> What kind of camera do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Olympus C-700


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks good.


----------

